# Sooty & Sweep Having Fun With Their New Outdoor Cat Tree



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My two love their outdoor play pen, although they have shown a keen interest with the side door - bless em. 

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

...and just a few more 

Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

My Sue,they've come on loads and look like they approve of their new adventure playground,great pics and they look wonderful,well done to you


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> My Sue,they've come on loads and look like they approve of their new adventure playground,great pics and they look wonderful,well done to you


They really have blossomed, its difficult to believe now that potential owners on viewing the kittens walked away. That's why I took them both because they couldn't secure a loving home for them.

I had to clear them of external and internal parasites mainly fleas and worms, plus keeping their eyes clear with cooled boiled water, and just ensured they had plenty of fresh food and water and lots of TLC  and altogether that has made a massive difference.

They might not be pedigrees but I'm proud to show them off on here. 

They love their pen especially late afternoon and evening when they play their little game of catch a moth. 

Sue


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

that looks like fun ,bet they enjoy it, gorgeous cats to,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> that looks like fun ,bet they enjoy it, gorgeous cats to,


Thank you, they were quite scruffy (bedraggled - bless em) when I first brought them home 

They do enjoy their pen, I'm pleased because it gives me peace of mind that they are safe. I live on a main estate road which is a bus route and school run.

Sue


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great pics Sue. They look like they are having a fab time with their new toys*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

They are gorgeous.. they look so healthy aswell..

They're a credit to you Sue


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They look great and look to be having a fab time


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments.

I am sure there are other things I can add to the pen in time to keep them interested stimulated and active. I'm looking at the cat wheel, but that might have to be nearer Christmas. 

Sue


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So much fun to be had. I think these are great as they can go play but you know there safe.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

sullivan said:


> So much fun to be had. I think these are great as they can go play but you know there safe.


Thank you, outdoor run/cages whatever they are called aren't for everyone and I must admit if I lived in a relatively safe area I wouldn't hesitate to let them roam the great outdoors.

Unfortunately where I live it wouldn't be wise to let them roam so I am trying to keep them interested in the play pen.

I think the photos speak for themselves at the moment they love it. 

Sue


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Totally agree with you there Sue*


----------

